# Whos on what coach for hamm?



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

So, for the coach to the show... Whos one what coach, 1, 2 or 3 (minibus i think)

Or how else are you getting there?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

not going

do not like the idea of over-heated over crowded animal shows.. at all.. not for me or the animals

but have a good time..


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

SSamm said:


> So, for the coach to the show... Whos one what coach, 1, 2 or 3 (minibus i think)
> 
> Or how else are you getting there?


I'm not on any this time 
have fun every one.


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Paul Chase said:


> I'm not on any this time
> have fun every one.


Me neither :bash: but then again we'll have fun in Houten :2thumb:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Thats a shame to those not going!!

Bloodcorn - have fun at Houten though!!

There gotta be more people out there getting the coachs!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i didnt even know there were 3 coaches this time.
i was one of the lucky ones, all my animals came back safely, i lost some on route from the states.. but seeing as i am not likely to buy a greay deal in anymore (cornwise) then I think I am ok now.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

yeah they got a extra one due to the numbers of poeple wanting to go. Its a extra minibus from ashford.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i might jump on it for the september one.
wont be going to this one..


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

probably more animals at that one!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

SSamm said:


> probably more animals at that one!


 as it happens we will be dropping off some snakes from the corn scheme, not sure i will have anything coming the other way... might have the odd one, more likely to be royals that corns.
and after looking at my options, i reckon i will be buying in the uk the remaining snakes we want to complete the royal collection, so probably wont even buy abroad for those now.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Price is basically the same anyway..


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeh it is now, and the dollar isnt so good right now either..


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

im on coach 1. birmingham pick up.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

up we go!!! just a few days left now!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

SSamm said:


> up we go!!! just a few days left now!


 its not tomorrow is it?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Im not going, couldnt get the time off work 
But will hopefully be going to the september one, never been to hamm before so this year will be my first time. But have maidstone and doncaster to look forward too in the mean time.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> its not tomorrow is it?


lol.. no next saterday! still, 6 days!


----------



## smacaulay (Mar 2, 2008)

Im on coach 1 with my gf.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

SSamm said:


> lol.. no next saterday! still, 6 days!


 thats ok then.. i just had this week off as holiday, i would have been well pi55ed if it was today lol


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> thats ok then.. i just had this week off as holiday, i would have been well pi55ed if it was today lol


I bet, lol... dont worry its next weekend!!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi samm 
Coach 2 no ones getting excited? not long to go now 
paula xx


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

3 of us are driving over and we are going via the ferry at 9 in the morning on the friday the 13th !! from harwich to holland thats a 7 hour crossing so we can rest a bit and then its only 170 odd miles from there to hamm,we have a hotel booked for the friday night and we are going to start queing early on the saturday morning, im picking up another male henkelis leaf tail gecko,....shame its not a female as have a male already, fingers crossed i find one at the show , we are then returning on the saturday night ,prefer to drive as i can watch my reptiles conditions this way as i heard about the deaths on the bus i was worried, i CANT WAIT ,AS ITS MY FIRST TIME AT THE SHOW!!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Who else??


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi 
Hamm Newb here! Who organises the coaches? How does it work? Can anyone book up (not for this time I mean, I'm thinking ahead...)
Cheers


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

yep anyone!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Leaving soon, who else is going?


----------

